# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Alien fish risks higher in heavily populated areas

## AquaticQuotient.com

The denser the population in England, the more likely an alien fish species will be introduced in the area. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

